# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ما معنى : ولو كان البلاء يجر إلى خير ما كنا من رجال البلاء؟

## منال بنت سامي عيسى

السّلامُ عليكم ورحمةث اللهِ وبركاته،
كيفَ حالُكُم؟
ما معنى : ولو كان البلاء يجر إلى خير ما كنا من رجال البلاء؟
ما بعدَها يُفسّرها تقريبًا،
 لكن تقريبًا لا أفهمها (ابتسامة!)
كان عبد الأعلى التيمى يقول: "أكثروا من سؤال الله العافية فإن المبتلى وإن  اشتد بلاؤه ليس بأحق بالدعاء من المعافي الذى لا يأمن البلاء، وما المبتلون  اليوم إلا من أهل العافية بالأمس، وما المبتلون بعد اليوم إلا من أهل  العافية اليوم، ولو كان البلاء يجر إلى خير ما كنا من رجال البلاء؛ إنه رب  بلاء قد أجهد في الدنيا وأخزى في الآخرة فما يؤمن من أطال المقام على معصية  الله أن يكون قد بقى له في بقية عمره من البلاء ما يجهده في الدنيا ويفضحه  في الآخرة".
بوركَ فيكم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياكِ الله أخيتي الأمة الفقيرة.
لو كان البلاء يجر إلى خير ما كنا من رجال البلاء؟
 لأنه رب بلاء أجهد في الدنيا وأخزى في الآخرة.
وقد يوضح قول عبدالأعلى التيمي شرح السفاريني لحديث سيد الاستغفار ص 310-312:
"... قال في (الفتح): أصل البوء اللزوم، ومنه (( أبوء بنعمتك))؛ أي: ألزمها نفسي وأقر بها، ولفظ النعمة وإن كان مفردا ، ولكنه مضاف، فيعم كل نعمة من الظاهرة والباطنة، من نعمة الإيمان والوجود من العدم، والذكورية ، والسمع والبصر، والمعرفة والفهم والعلم ، والصحة وغير ذلك من النعم اللاتي أنعم الله بها على عباده، ما لو أوتي عبد عمر الدنيا ، وقطع ذلك العمر مستغرقا في طاعة الله وعبادته ، ولم يعصه في لحظه ولا لفظه؛ ما أدى شكر عشر معشار نعمه سبحانه، بل لو أنفق كل عمره مضاعفا إلى ما لا نهاية من الأعمار؛ ما أدى شكر نعمة واحدة، كيف وشكر نعمة تحتاج إلى مثلها من الشكر؟ فلا سبيل إلى تأدية شكر عشر معشار نعمه، إلا بالاعتراف بالعجز والتقصير...".
والله أعلم*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

أظن أن باقي كلام ابن القيم يوضح المعنى المراد حيث قال في عدة الصابرين  ص 140 :  
وكان عبد الأعلى التيمي يقول:أكثروا من سؤال الله العافية فان المبتلى وان اشتد بلاؤه ليس بأحق بالدعاء من المعافى الذي لا يأمن البلاء، وما المبتلون اليوم الا من أهل العافية بالأمس، وما المبتلون بعد اليوم الا من أهل العافية اليوم ولو كان البلاء يجر الى خير ما كنا من رجال البلاء، إنه رب بلاء قد أجهد في الدنيا وأخزى في الآخرة، فما يؤمن من أطال المقام على معصية الله أن يكون قد بقى له في بقية عمره من البلاء ما يجهده في الدنيا ويفضحه في الآخرة ثم يقول بعد ذلك: الحمد لله الذي ان نعد نعمه لا نحصيها وان ندأب له عملاً لا نجز به وان نعمر فيها لا نبليها ومر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم برجل يسأل الله الصبر فقال: لقد سألت البلاء فاسأل العافية وفي صحيح مسلم: أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم عاد رجلاً قد هفت - أي هزل - فصار مثل الفرخ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: هل كنت تدعو الله بشيء - أو تسأله اياه؟ - قال: نعم كنت أقول: اللهم ما كنت معاقبني به في الآخرة فعجله لي في الدنيا، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: سبحانه لا تطيقه ولا تستطيعه، أفلا قلت: اللهم ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار فدعى الله له فشفاه .... أهـ
فلعل كلام ابن القيم بعده يوضح أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم صرف الرجل عن سؤال الصبر لأنه بمثابة سؤال البلاء ، ودله على سؤال العافية ، فالبلاء لا يأتي بخير ، ولو كان البلاء يأتي بالخير ابتداء ، ما كنا من أهله ، فأرشد الشرع إلى سؤال العافية ابتداء لا الصبر على البلاء .

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالكم؟
جزاكما الله خيرا وبارك فيكما وأحسن إليكما ونفع بكما...
أنا كنت أسأل بالضبط عن "ما كنا من رجال البلاء"، فالذي اتضح لي من كلامكما أنه كما قالت الأخت أم أروى ما وقع بنا وكان بالبلاء التمييز بين الناس في هذه الحياة الدنيا.

----------

